# Fallout 3 Screenshot Tread



## darkKO (27. Dezember 2008)

*Da hier einige Leute den den Spiele-Screenshot-Tread regelmäßig mit jeder Menge Fallout 3 Screens regelrecht "zuspammen"  , dacht ich mir, ich mach mal dafür einen extra Tread auf...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Also...dann legt mal los...
*​


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ob das notwendig ist, weiss ich ja nicht..


----------



## darkKO (27. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> bin ich denn der einzige hier, der sich die mühe macht ?
> 
> MFG



Nee, bin nur grad am arbeiten...vielleicht gibts heut Nacht noch ein paar Screens von mir...

... und Elfenlied77 hat den Tread wohl noch gar net gesehen...


----------



## Der Dudelsack (27. Dezember 2008)

Ein paar schöne Bilder


----------



## Klutten (27. Dezember 2008)

Beiträge verschoben - es reicht, wenn es einen Screenshot-Thread gibt. Dort kann gepostet werden bis die Heide wackelt. 

CLOSED


----------

